# Info for touring Ireland please



## 88782

My wife and myself have just been given a present by our boys of a three week return trip to Ireland (North, South or both) Never having been there before any suggestions as to best time to go, ferries , sites and sights etc would be most welcome.

It’s just struck me, I wonder if they are trying to get rid of us. 8O 

KenS


----------



## xgx

It's many years since we visited Ireland but if you like the music go to a small village called Doolin ... 3 pubs, at least one of which had music every night.
The Cliffs of Moher are in that area as is the Burren, a limestone pavement with unique flora.

If they still have them... Glass making at both Tipperary and Waterford crystal.

Less well know than the ring of Kerry is the Beara peninsular... rugged and shrouded in mist when we were there.

It's a beautiful country and very welcoming... we had a puncture, a guy came out of his house, sorted it and would only take thanks! It's a magical place.

Check around the postings, there are members in Ireland who may be able to recommend stopping places.
graham


----------



## peejay

Hi Ken,

They just have something mischeivous planned for the three weeks you're in ireland (are you worried now :wink: ), if they had really wanted to get rid, then it would have just been a one way ticket :roll: 

Can't give you any tips but i'm sure you'll get loads of advice from our Irish freinds pretty soon, Ireland is on our must do list for the future, have a great trip........

pete.


----------



## dodger148

Our favourite spot (going back to honeymoon time-long ago) is the South West and particularly around Bantry area. Last time we took the van we stayed on Eagle Point site and got a cracking pitch not too far from the water

Ireland is a beautiful country and you need to visit North and South to fully appreciate. When taking the van we have gone from Holyhead (convenience) when I used to go over on business the old Liverpool service was going or I may fly if not taking the car

Enjoy the trip

We have quite a few Irish members on here, they may well offer some advice


----------



## DubPaul

I would go to Holyhead and the head south along the coast via Wickow (Avoca)... then down to Waterford and across to Cork//Kerry.... up to Clare for the burren. Clare is my favourite County... On up to Galway great place.

The up for more amazing scenery along the coast in Mayo/Sligo and Donegal.... then across to Antrim for the Giant's causeway and perhap home via scotland.... or back down to Dublin but there's not much to do between Dublin and the North... except for the Boyne Valley and Newgrange (stone age building).

You can skip some of the places but it's a small country. Admittedly there are no motorways between all these places but sure getting stuck on small roads is half the fun!

www.camping-ireland.ie for most campsites.


----------



## Jules

We went to Ireland last year in May for a week. We went from Hollyhead to Dublin with Irish ferries (not sure what their current status is).Stayed just outside Dublin at Camac Valley camp site and got a bus into Dublin. We then travelled across to Gallway and stayed near Clifden, a nice town with good reataurants and bars, had a fabulous meal at Mitchels. The Skye road is worth driving as well. We stayed at the Shanaheva camp site and Connamara camp site near Tully Cross and would use both again. We travelled back to Dublin via Westport which looked nice and stopped for lunch at a nice marina at Tarmonbarry near Longford.
Jules


----------



## 88782

Peejay

I’m afraid they are well past the mischievous stage, they have youngsters of their own in fact one’s got grandchildren.   The trip is to mark our golden anniversary.


To all others 

Thanks for all the suggestions, some we know of and some we don’t, the idea of returning via Scotland had crossed our mind but not sure as we did 5 weeks up there last year, however we did say we would go back, maybe earlier than we thought  

Any more do’s, don’ts or suggestions would be gratefully received, I know nowt about Ireland only what the songs tell me.

KenS


----------



## RobinHood

Our first visit to Ireland Last August. Strongly recommended.

Go to the West Coast. Beara Peninsula, Ring of Kerry, Connemara, and Achill Island were all superb.

Can endorse the comments already made as follows:

Camac Valley site at Dublin - comfortable site and good for bus into Dublin - you've got to go, but we were mildly disappointed.

Clifden (Connemara) Shanaheever site was great - walkable into Clifden (just), and stunning scenery round about. (Good for cycling to the coast)

Also, for Ring of Kerry the Mannix Point (Caherciveen) and Wavecrest Campsites (Caherdaniel) are recommended.

Ballinacourty House site in the Galty Mountains was good as well.

Roads better than expected, and mainly perfectly acceptable. Site availability better than expected (only booked first night in Wicklow Mts because of late arrival and last two nights at Camac Valley - and needn't have done.)

Came back with a taste for Guinness, and at a risk of causing offence, a strong support for a smoking ban in pubs!


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Hope the weather is good when you are here ..you will fit a lot in in three weeks . another guide book you could get is the one for the north there are beautifull sites to visit there,dont miss the site at Killyleagh its a c&cc***** site , www.discovernorthernireland.com will send you the guide free.....aido


----------



## Nora+Neil

O'Connor pub in Doolin is the place for Irish music weekends.

Waterford Crystal I think is closed( not sure) Galway Crystal is opened.

A lot of Wild camping places. 
Look under Camping places on Home page.
I think Boff was the person who posted them.

I would leave it till late May /June as the weather will be warmer.

Congratulation on your Golden anniversary.


----------



## 88974

Kens


Have to agee with Nora + Neil late may or early june is the time to come, my reccomendations would be come in through Dublin and head north, the Camac Valley in west Dublin has easy access to the north if you want to stay near Dublin for the first few nights and has a good bus service from the site into the centre of Dublin. I would start in Northern Ireland and come around the top into Donegal down through Sligo (Rosses point has a good wild camping spot) and onto Galway, Clare. From Clare you can get a ferry across the shannon to Kerry, In Kerry I would visit Tralee, Killarney, Ring of Kerry, and then head over to Cork, and go around the Beara Peninsula. If you had time you could head back via Waterford/Wexford/Wicklow. Waterford Crystal is still open and worth a visit. So much to do and see. Hope you have a good time.


----------



## squip

Hello all,
What would be a good site guide book to buy for touring Ireland. One of the Alan Rogers guides covers Ireland; is that a good one or are there better ones?

Thanks -- squip


----------



## 96088

I went on

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/

As mentioned above and asked for a copy of their 2007 brochure which arrived today

This booklet looks perfect for the job and seems to provide sites near most locations should they be required.


----------



## tincan

Kens,
state school exams are held in early june and this is when the weather is normally best, when the poor students are stuck in exam halls. North coast - west coast - south east corner all have attributes to attract MHs but my preference would be North and West. From the beaches in Keem on Achill Island up to the Donegal mountains offers stunning scenery and a relaxed lifestyle with not too much traffic, but on decent roads.
You could land in Dublin/Dunlaoire and head west to Galway turning north to Achill - up to Donegal - across to Giants causeway and back to Dublin via Dungannon or Newcastle Co Down. Check for race meetings and local festivals on www.ireland.ie and be sure to sample a farmers market. There is a wonderful museum exhibiting old Irish lifestyles near Castlebar in Mayo

i'm sure you'll be made feel welcome. 50 years - huh - you must be doing summat right, congrats. you'll be pleasently surprised by diesel prices in the Republic, less than €1 per litre at present.

Noel


----------



## 96088

tincan said:


> Kens,
> state school exams are held in early june and this is when the weather is normally best, Noel


Statistically the sunniest month in Ireland is May :?

>>>Lies, damn lies and statistics here<<<

Would any locals care to comment :?:


----------



## DubPaul

it might be the sunniest month but not necessarily the warmest.

when you live in a wet country you can make the differentiation!


----------



## 88757

*Touring Ireland*

I'm sure you'll have a great time over here. Can't really add to the list of places given, West Cork (Glandore is lovely and there's a small campsite there) and Donegal would be favourites. I think Camac site in Dublin is purely functional. A really nice spot to the north of Dublin city is the site at North Beach in Rush, right overlooking the beach and 5 minutes walk (along the beach if you want) from the small town with shops restaurants and pubs. It's nearer Dublin Port than Camac is, and if you want to visit the city centre you can go by bus, and, I think also by train. If the weather is good sitting in your camper looking out at the sea or strolling on the beach is great. 
Slán
Mary


----------



## Danumboy

*Ireland touring*

My wife and I went last year on a trip to the North Cape in Norway which was wonderful but as we have never been to Ireland we decided this year to venture a little nearer to home. We found the best fares to be with Irish Ferries from Holyhead to Dun Lair... ( Dublin) with a bigger discount still when booked via the Caravan Club. The Northern Ireland Tourist Board is very helpful and will sent a brochure withing a few days.
Enjoy your escape.

John and Sandra


----------



## IrishHomer

> Statistically the sunniest month in Ireland is May


Yes, May is usually very pleasant. Cherry blossoms are out up here then. June and September are quite reliable too, but July and August tend to be unsettled, except for the years when it's good, they're different. We are going to France Mid July to late August so that means the weather will be quite good in Ireland! We have missed heatwaves last couple of years.

Enjoy

IH


----------



## 96088

Just a thought

When I go to France I always try to arrive with nearly empty fuel tanks/larder/fridge/wine rack and beer cupboard

Now I know Ireland's diesel prices are lot cheaper so that will be a low fuel tank on arrival, but what about food beer and wine? How do costs for these compare to the UK?


----------



## DubPaul

more expensive I would imagine!


----------



## smokingdragon

Hi

If you are thinking of taking a dog to Eire, check that it is not classed as a 'dangerous dog'. They have a similar dangerous dog act to the UK, but it classes more dogs as dangerous, GSD. Doberman, Rotweiller. You will have to use a muzzle and always keep it on a lead in public. However you can breed Pit Bulls!!!

There was an article in the Irish Independent this morning regarding an increase in dog attacks.

Alcohol is more expensive in Eire than UK and supermarkets don't discount so heavily. Restaurant prices seem ok.

Enjoy yourselves!!

Simon


----------



## 2kias

Oldskool said:


> Just a thought
> 
> When I go to France I always try to arrive with nearly empty fuel tanks/larder/fridge/wine rack and beer cupboard
> 
> Now I know Ireland's diesel prices are lot cheaper so that will be a low fuel tank on arrival, but what about food beer and wine? How do costs for these compare to the UK?


We often go and find the fuel is cheaper but most of the necessities including food are more expensive. Fill up your fridge and take your own wine from Tescos.
Enjoy yourselves. We love it!!!!
St Margarets' Beach is a good stop off site from the ferries. Easy to find.


----------



## 1302

If you go to the South take an empty fuel tank and a full larder! Beer and wine is more expensive and because of the market there the supermarkets do not do booze deals like in the UK (and NI). Fuel is way cheaper at 85 cent a litre vs our 85 pence.


See my contribution on other place regarding places to see and stay

Paul


----------



## IrishHomer

> what about food beer and wine? How do costs for these compare to the UK?


I recommend you go to the first LIDL or ALDI you see and stock up on wine. E.G. in LIDL, Baywood Cabernet Sauvignon at €4.99 a bottle or in ALDI, BAdger's Creek, at €5.99. Excellent wine. Groceries also good value in those shops.

IH


----------



## inspiredron

*Must we book sites in Ireland?*

Planning a trip for three weeks Rosslare to Rosslare, arrive 14 June and depart 5 July. We reckon on some time in Co Wexford, Kilkenny/Waterford, Cork (Bantry Bay), Ring of Kerry, Dingle and whatever else we find time for. We like to wander slowly and absorb an area rather than rush through. In mainland Europe we NEVER book sites, in England, Wales and Scotland it is almost vital or you can't get in. Do we need to book for this period in these areas other than our first and last nights near Rosslare?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aido

*post subject*

We dont normally book in advance,but it would be a good idea to phone ahead just to check availability. have a great time..........aido


----------



## CaGreg

*Visit Westport Co. Mayo*

When you visit Ireland I would strongly recomment a visit to Wesport in Co. Mayo. This town has lovely shops and pubs and is in a very scenic part of the country. In the town itself there is a car park on James St which doesn't have height barriers. We have used this car park several times lately and the exit barrier never seems to be down so we got free parking! But it only costs about 50c an hour anyway.

In this car park is the tourist information office, a leisure centre with swimming pool (small I think) and an organic type food shop. Across the road from the entrance is Curry's Tea Shop which is a lovely little place for coffee/tea and cake. We always make an exception to our self sufficiency rule to visit it. There is always a fire burning there at this time of the year, not sure about summer.

Wesport House has caravan park and the drive out to Louisburg is lovely. Caravan Park at the Old Head coming into Louisburg. At the top of the village there is a junction with signpost to Leenane left. other option is to go straight ahead and this is recommended. Follow the sign for Carrownisky beach. Down a narrow lane to a big beach right on the edge of Europe with great waves and beautiful scenery. Car park with two toilets a tap and cold shower. Busy with surfers but no restriction on parking overnight if you arrive early or late. We spent three nights there last weekend and are going back this Friday.

Hope you have a great holiday. Have you any dates set yet? Would love to hear about your plans as you make them.
Catherine and Greg


----------



## max123

Hi all 
Good reading here for touring Ireland. We are thinking of making a trip at Whitsun. What's Ireland like for kids? Our son is coming with us aged 12.

Max's wife


----------



## Walmer

Hi Catherine and Gregg

I thought the caravan site at Old Head had gone all mobile homes!! The last time we stayed there (a few years ago) they told us they would not be allowing touring caravans/motorhomes in future. Have you up to date info?

Hilary


----------



## 96088

A couple of more questions from me before we travel.

1. Do supermarkets do cashback?

2. It now turns out that we are meeting up with Clare half way through the trip. She lands at Shannon airport about 10.30pm. Does anybody have any knowledge of anywhere around Shannon where we could overnight.


----------



## jams101

You can get cash back on irish debit cards in supermarkets but not sure about foreign ones.

Sorry I can't advise on a place to overnight near Shannon airport, I know there is a campsite near Bunratty castle. Last time I was there was not a campervaner and wouldn't have been on the look out for spots.


----------



## tincan

there is a tiny site up behind Bunratty Castle, about a mile up the road to the side of the castle on the left , we stayed in it on Easter Sunday €16 for the pitch and €3 for hookup, pretty basic but clean and convenient to the airport. Be sure to sample a pint of the black stuff in Durty Nellys

Noel


----------



## 1302

We have been camping in the South - and in NI too. I'll dig out an article I wrote for a VW mag about our first visit and post it up here 

Later - as its on my other computer


----------



## 1302

There's no need for me to repost it as it is here 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-21350.html

With some photos too


----------



## inspiredron

Our visit (June 14 to July 5) was great even though it rained every day. Site at Caherdaniel was the star site (Wave Crest) with wonderful views and walks available. St Margarets was very convenient for Rosslare, White Villa Farm great for Killarney. A big wooden spoon to Caseys at Dungarvan for its over generous number of prohibition signs, its supplementary charges for everything and locks everywhere, even on the Elsan emptying point. I guess that they are trying to dissuade "travellers".

Our BIG disappointment (apart from the weather which is unfair) was the total lack of paths and rights of way in Cork and Kerry. We found little except the long distance linear paths (Beara Way, Kerry Way and Dingle Way) and even long sections of those are on tarmac.

The Chart House is a wonderful restaurant in Dingle but you will pay €100 for a meal for two - but worth it!

More car parks than not have height barriers but there is often another without a barrier a little further on.

Irish Heritage (castles etc) is superb. There are free guided tours given by knowledgable custodians at most properties and the admission fees are really cheap, especially for wrinklies. Sometimes we were the only ones on a tour and we were often loaned an OPW umbrella. Full marks to OPW.


----------



## aido

*post subject*

A big wooden spoon to Caseys at Dungarvan for its over generous number of prohibition signs, its supplementary charges for everything and locks everywhere, even on the Elsan emptying point. I guess that they are trying to dissuade "travellers.

Have to agree with you we stayed there last weekend and it's not cheap either at €28 a night. the only thing going for it there is free wifi in the hotel.and they are very strict on the park being quiet after 11 pm.

Aido


----------



## Shen

Waterford Crystal was open two weeks ago and seemed to be thriving, one of the best visits I have experienced.

Conversely beware the "Ring of Kerry" it is bus infested. We met a good fifty of them and lost all the running lights as they pushed us off the road. A road frankly too narrow for coaches to be on. 

The two sublime views we met in with are frankly not worth the damage to the nervous system involved in that trip. 

Wild camping is freely available. 

Shen


----------



## sallytrafic

Shen said:


> Waterford Crystal was open two weeks ago and seemed to be thriving, one of the best visits I have experienced.
> 
> Conversely beware the "Ring of Kerry" it is bus infested. We met a good fifty of them and lost all the running lights as they pushed us off the road. A road frankly too narrow for coaches to be on.
> 
> The two sublime views we met in with are frankly not worth the damage to the nervous system involved in that trip.
> 
> Wild camping is freely available.
> 
> Shen


Try it clockwise in future


----------

